# True Homes LLC, Irving Texas



## HickoryCustom (Sep 3, 2014)

Any information regarding True homes LLC/ Hova entreprises? I've searched the internet with no luck. Anybody has work or are working for them? Any info will be appreciated it. Thanks


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

HickoryCustom said:


> Any information regarding True homes LLC/ *Hova* entreprises? I've searched the internet with no luck. Anybody has work or are working for them? Any info will be appreciated it. Thanks


Is'nt that a Jay z nickname??..(full disclosure...I* Know* it is) be careful ....:whistling2:


----------



## Lakesidebum (Jan 12, 2015)

Be careful.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Hova


> hova
> refers to jehova or "god"
> a nick-name rapper jay-z has given himself as the god or savior of rap


 Pretty messed up if you ask me...:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Does this outfit do rehab work for MSI? Insurance stuff?


----------



## Lakesidebum (Jan 12, 2015)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hova_(Madagascar)

The Hova, or free commoners, were one of the three principal historic castes in the pre-colonial Imerina Kingdom of Madagascar, alongside the Andriana (nobles) and Andevo (slaves).


----------



## Lakesidebum (Jan 12, 2015)

Got screwed by these guys for the last time.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Has anybody got a line on these guys. I'm being recruited. Wanted to know if anyone has worked for them, and how they are to work for.


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

*LOOK at the end of the contract*

I was going to sign on with them but I sure as hell was not signing away my god giving right, look at paragraph 13.5, 13.6 Waiver of jury trial and Cumulative Rights; no waiver. Also if you read the pay schedule 4.3-4.4 you will se that pay is 45-60 days "after True Homes/Hova has been paid by client" which, correct me if I am wrong, could be 3-5 months if it takes them 45-60 days to get paid. Sure their prices are better than most order mills but come on signing away your rights to get hard earned money is not a good way to do business. Just my opinion.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

*Btw*

Plus after you upload your work, see paragraph 2.5, you have to send "via e-mail" all photos and paperwork, Do you have the time for that. Most email services do not allow such large amounts of data and you will be sending several emails for 1 w/o. Paragraph 4.3 states this as well. Will you explain paragraph 13.13 for me please as I nor my Agent could explain it in laymen terms. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

*Tru Homes*

This is a group of young ambitious men who got a contract with a national and are using craigs list to build it, the guys seem like down to earth people but anyone can get a contract with the nationals there is no need to subcontract for anyone especially if they require the same insurance and wait time for getting your money , again go after the nationals yourself .


----------



## Lakesidebum (Jan 12, 2015)

Feel for anyone still working for them if they still have anyone. Got an email saying thanks for being patient with us on the accounting... from the sound of it they haven't been paying anyone lately.


----------



## sharon munson (Jun 22, 2015)

ALERT this company does not pay on time they talk to you like you work for them i had trouble cashing a check from them, I would never refer anyone to this company GOOD LUCK GETTING PAID.


----------



## sharon munson (Jun 22, 2015)

Please be very careful with this company, i would never refer anyone to these guys True home never again


----------



## sharon munson (Jun 22, 2015)

I would like to apologize to this company True homes after talking to the owner Blaze i realize that there was a break down in communication after talking to Mr. Blaze i must once again apologize i have been paid in full and he did correct any and all misunderstandings that i may have had i actually have been paid in full so that's a great thing to me i will continue on working with True Homes. For those of you that took a look at my previous post please disregard the post he REALLY DOES PAY ON TIME. Thank you True homes


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

sharon munson said:


> I would like to apologize to this company True homes after talking to the owner Blaze i realize that there was a break down in communication after talking to Mr. Blaze i must once again apologize i have been paid in full and he did correct any and all misunderstandings that i may have had i actually have been paid in full so that's a great thing to me i will continue on working with True Homes. For those of you that took a look at my previous post please disregard the post he REALLY DOES PAY ON TIME. Thank you True homes


Why would I want to give them 40% of my national pay which is already too low?


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

CLH- I would retract that statement, or they will make *you* post a retraction to avoid a lawsuit just like Sharon Munson had to! :shifty:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JoeInPI said:


> CLH- I would retract that statement, or they will make *you* post a retraction to avoid a lawsuit just like Sharon Munson had to! :shifty:


I have an attorney in the family I like my chances.:thumbup:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

JoeInPI said:


> CLH- I would retract that statement, or they will make *you* post a retraction to avoid a lawsuit just like Sharon Munson had to! :shifty:


So it's not just me who sees that for what it is. . .


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

They owe me money


----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

I know u wrote this a while back but, u must be the only one that has been paid on time. How did u get that to happen??


----------



## adashak (Feb 2, 2017)

*I need to be paid!*

I signed up with them in 2015. I sent two guys out to do grass cuts while I did 2 special requests. They owe me $375 and I owe these guys and it's been TWO years. When I send them emails they are returned.

Anyone know how to reach them???


----------

